# Como hacer de 2 audifonos malos uno bueno?



## lalote380 (Jun 21, 2008)

bueno soy nuevo en esta comunidad primero saludos a todos bueno este es mi caso tenia unos audifonos muy buenos pero hace poco se trozo un pedazo de cable y lo corte y lo pele d cada cable de audifono salieron 2 (1 rojo y 1 cobre) y d otros audifonos viejos corte la conexión que va con el mp3 igualmente lo pele y salieron 3 cables(1 azul 1 rojo 1 cobre) le pude quitar el esmalte con algo de fuego y conecte de todas maneras posibles y no se escuchaba nada peroo me desespera tanto que hize bolas todos y de repente se escuchaban   perooo... 
  ¿alguien sabe como van estos cables para que los 2 audifonos se escuchan bien?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 22, 2008)

1) no se llaman audifonos. se llaman auriculares.
2) tiralos a la basura. ya los rompiste y no creo q vuelvan a sonar bien.
3) antes de cortar ningun cable para empalmar, t conviene abrir el equipo, dessoldar los cablecitos y comprar cable mallado o blindado bien finito y soldar todo de nuevo.

el cable q posee rojo y cobre, significa positivo y masa.
el cable q posee azul, rojo y cobre, significa positivo R, positivo L y masa.

pero al cortarlos pelarlos y empalmarlos o no vas a escuchar nada o vas a escuchar puro ruido.
haceme caso.

saludos


----------



## Alfgu (Jun 22, 2008)

No tiene por que hacerle ruido, yo he tenido varios casos de haberse quemado el cable sea el de L sea el de R y como tenia que cortarlo y eso de llevar empalmes no me gustaba (aunque se seguia escuchando muy bien) pues he hecho una cosa he ido a comprar auriculares del "Todo a 100" made in china y como esos auriculares son de pesima calidad tanto de sonido como de durabilidad, los he quitado y he puesto los otros a los que se les quemó o partio el cable por dentro, y han durado mucho y se seguian oyendo bien con algo menos de calidad pero bastante bien para el apaño y sin ruido.

Otro que me venia con control de volumen, dejo de funcionar por este, lo quité, empalme los cables y sigue funcionando de maravilla y sin ruido.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 22, 2008)

Hola.
Lo que debes hacer con tu audífonos es reensamblarlos.
Pero esta vez hazlo más minuciosamente, pela bien los cables y estañalos, una vez que haz hecho esto, une los cables de color cobre, un cable rojo con el azul, y unes también los cables rojos.
Tus audífonos deberán sonar bien.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

